# Why BMW?



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Tastes great, less filling?


----------



## ***CCCP*** (Aug 31, 2010)

S93D said:


> 1. safety (though it wasn't so safe years ago)
> 2. performance
> 
> Those are the top two.
> ...


Hmmm thats really weird. Well to u its just a car i guess. In my 7 i can fit one human body in the spare tire place. 
What u listed above is really minor. Ppl dont care bout it when buying a bmw. Plus u can always change runflats, lights, etc. but u can never change ford, hyundai etc to something like bmw or mb.


----------



## Student (Jun 8, 2012)

Bruno34Slifer said:


> I am comfortable driving my BMW and I feel relax.


Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

I couldn't afford an Audi (** ducks **)

Actually I was going to buy another Infiniti, but I visited BMW Welt/Museum my last week in Germany and here we are.


----------



## Dork Knight (May 5, 2012)

I was a Mustang fan for years. Years. Test drove a new 5.0 and loved it. But all my Bimmer owner friends at work kept telling me I was missing the boat. So I test drove a new 335i and my jaw literally dropped. For daily driving and speed it was the perfect combo. Factor in two kids and the need for car seats and safety, and suddenly the air bag count became a huge contributor. In the end, it was a simple decision. Ride, comfort, HANDLING, speed, safety, looks...I had to be honest with myself and admit I liked the bimmer better.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

WaxComb said:


> I couldn't afford an Audi (** ducks **)


The Dutchess of Cambridge drives an A3.

Here is Prince William showing her something _better_


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

As an automotive enthusiast, I love cars. As transportation, as entertainment, as art. For me to like a car, it has to meet a few criteria (in random order):


Looks good - a personal subjective preference, but beautiful cars are artwork in my mind.
Fun to drive - I want to enjoy the driving experience; the car's dynamics, comfort, etc.
Perception - Many would call this prestige, or driving a car only for the badge. I look at it this way: I want to be seen in a car that people will know is a "great car", whether it be a 20 year old Miata or an Aston Martin.
Tech innovation - I'm a tech nerd, and I like cool tech and the next new thing.
BMW is one of the brands that often meets these needs.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Seemed like a good idea at the time

It wasn't


----------



## BMWMAN33 (Dec 3, 2009)

MrTriad said:


> I'm curious to know why my fellow bimmer lovers simply chose a Bimmer.


Well I have owend lots of cars. I come from a famliy that has had BMW for 45 years. I have tried orther car brands. In o5 I got the new g35x well that sucked I also had a 330i at that time so it was ok. I have even had a 200k s600 mercedes. and I have leaned never go to some thing else. BMW FOR LIFE


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

BMWMAN33 said:


> Well I have owend lots of cars. I come from a famliy that has had BMW for 45 years. I have tried orther car brands. In o5 I got the new g35x well that sucked I also had a 330i at that time so it was ok. I have even had a 200k s600 mercedes. and I have leaned never go to some thing else. BMW FOR LIFE


What? I loved my old 04 G35 (RWD w/ sport - which may be the reason for our differences). It didn't have a great sound, but it was fast and flingable. I wanted a ZHP, but the G35 was good enough.


----------



## BMWMAN33 (Dec 3, 2009)

WaxComb said:


> What? I loved my old 04 G35 (RWD w/ sport - which may be the reason for our differences). It didn't have a great sound, but it was fast and flingable. I wanted a ZHP, but the G35 was good enough.


I hated it because my dealer put duck tape in my engine -_-


----------

